# ASV skid Steer for plowing ?? Any thoughts ???



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Going to buy a ASV skidsteer....

How well or not do tracked machines work in the snow ??


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Have a 2009 PT50 with an Erskine blower and heated cab. I'm just a personal plower. I use it to blow back banks, drifts, nor'easters, and paths around my fields to walk the dog. 

To push back large frozen snow piles, I stick the bucket on because it's alot quicker that the blower. 

Tracks are great in snow. Never been stuck. Tracks can be slick on ice, but what isn't. Just slow the rpms down to gain traction. 

Was pushing back large piles for a neighbor last year; went in a little too far and sunk down. Was able to work it out with the bucket and moving around; couldn't have done that with tires probably.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

This isn't me.....just a youtube ASV video.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=447387&highlight=asv

There ya go Richard.....


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

That lawnsite thread has someone saying that it is not hi flo. That is wrong; my pt50 is hi flo. It's not a 2 speed, which is what he may have intended to say. I think the pt60 is the two speed model.


----------



## chad1234 (Dec 4, 2011)

We run a asv rc30 with a 5' blade for sidewalks . The tracks are unstoppable don't even notice the snow. It is a small machine but I'm sure could push a larger blade.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

A company that I used to work for used a rc-100 for years to plow an hoa and it did a great job. Personally I had a cat with the asv track system on it and we used it quite a bit in the winter with few complaints. The biggest pain with it was getting it on a trailer to go from place to place doing snow removal


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have SR70. It is awesome for snow. Wish it was a 2spd. Otherwise it has great traction for plowing and also snow relocating. It has great traction and I can run up hills in the snow with it. Try that with an alternating lug pattern. I love how narrow ASV machines are compared to the competition.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes this one is a 50 also with a heated cab...not really needing ac 

Thank you all for your inputs.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselss;2121325 said:


> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=447387&highlight=asv
> 
> There ya go Richard.....


Yep bought that one too.

It is a little small but works okay...stepping to a 50.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

seville009;2121318 said:


> This isn't me.....just a youtube ASV video.


Wow...impressive !!

If that does not slow it down...what will


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Wait did you buy the 30? Want to sell it to me?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes the blade on this is too heavy but this thing is slipping a lot. Way more than I thought they would. So a bigger machine might not have as much trouble, but I think snow tires would still be much better. That slipping and spinning is BS and gets old fast.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

alldayrj;2121720 said:


> Wait did you buy the 30? Want to sell it to me?


Yes...but if I sell it , that is if...I promised a guy here local to it.


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

the ASV undercarriage is ideal for snow removal the unique sprocket design does not allow any packing


----------

